# Target backstop for Backyard



## Mike_Barrett (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone have a better idea for a backstop to use in a backyard in a subdivision than an old piece of carpet or thin plywood hung on the fence?
I have a yard big enough to shoot and I am comfortable with skill level and accuracy in which to do it, but we all know that things can happen that are unplanned and I want to limit any opportunities for arrows to leave the yard. I am using a 18-1 target from Rinehart and I will probably either keep it on the ground or on a small box, so the target will be well below the edge of a fence. 

I am looking for some simple ideas that are easy to move around and wont make the neighbors mad with how it looks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

Horse stall mat is often used.


----------



## bearded__bowman (Sep 6, 2021)

I shoot in a subdivision and highly recommend the horse stall mat. I picked up a 4'x6'x3/4" mat from Tractor Supply for like $38 and bolted it to my fence. It's stopped 550 grain arrows half way up the shaft and I've never had anything go all the way through it.

2021 Elite Rezult 36
2016 PSE BowMadness 32


----------



## bearded__bowman (Sep 6, 2021)

Found a picture of it from the day I put it up. I believe it's been out there for 3 years now.









2021 Elite Rezult 36
2016 PSE BowMadness 32


----------



## Eaa11 (Jan 7, 2022)

bearded__bowman said:


> Found a picture of it from the day I put it up. I believe it's been out there for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. Need to look into doing that. I have rocks behind my target now which stop the arrow from going into another yard but destroy the arrow


----------



## Rslong864 (Dec 27, 2021)

bearded__bowman said:


> Found a picture of it from the day I put it up. I believe it's been out there for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## amfrench (Sep 15, 2015)

How heavy is that horse stall mat? I’m thinking about having one hang behind my target in my shed so it’s not right against the wall or fence


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Also a stall mat, mounted vertically on a 2 x 4 frame with a shelf built in front to hold my bale and blocks. Could put this on casters if you need it to be mobile.


----------



## bearded__bowman (Sep 6, 2021)

amfrench said:


> How heavy is that horse stall mat? I’m thinking about having one hang behind my target in my shed so it’s not right against the wall or fence


Heavier than you'd think. I just looked it up and the Internet says about 100lbs. I remember it being unwieldy but I didn't even realize it was that heavy when I hung it. Fortunately I had a buddy to help move it.

2021 Elite Rezult 36
2016 PSE BowMadness 32


----------



## Alex Genereux (Nov 16, 2021)

Horse stall mat from fleet farm 4'x6' for $40


----------



## Dude505 (Sep 9, 2021)

Another vote for a frame and horse stall mat. They are heavy and can be tricky. I built my frame on wheels for mobility. Other posters have prettier versions and better carpentry skills. It has stopped every arrow that hit it no more than halfway through.


----------



## St croix archer (Mar 5, 2020)

Also a fan of the horse mat


----------



## Mattais33 (Jun 8, 2021)

I made this out of horse stall mat. It works great. I made my frame out of 2x4 and fence slats to keep the weight down. I also made a shelf to hold the block targets. It’s on wheels as well for setting up different scenarios. Ya know, like shooting off the neighbors roof, over their fence, over my pool and them into the target …lol. Enjoy. 
One issue with the stall mat is they are quite cumbersome. Have a friend help ya out when you start to hang/mount it.


----------



## RyanBon (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah as many have said the horse stall mat works excellent. If you have the ability in your setup to hang it from the top so the bottom is free and able to swing it greatly increases its stopping power and/or you can also get away with a less thick mat which will save you cost.


----------



## Hossway17 (10 mo ago)

bearded__bowman said:


> Found a picture of it from the day I put it up. I believe it's been out there for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome. does it damage the arrow at all if you miss and then it hits the wood?


----------



## BowChuck (10 mo ago)

Seems like a good idea. Would a 270 fps arrow stop or puncture it?


----------



## bucks.bows.rr (Jul 12, 2021)

I use a old truck mat as a back stop 

Sent from my motorola one 5G ace using Tapatalk


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

My thoughts vary a bit regarding this so I'll through this out. Just because you've never had a problem shooting in a venue like this, doesn't mean that you won't or can't have one. I suggest shooting with your own house in the background and put up whatever you think is sufficient for a backdrop. Think about it.


----------



## HeBrew (Dec 21, 2019)

Old memory foam mattress will stop arrows. That's what I use, it was free! Cut it down to the desired size.


----------



## bearded__bowman (Sep 6, 2021)

Hossway17 said:


> that looks awesome. does it damage the arrow at all if you miss and then it hits the wood?


That fence is 20 years old and brittle. I haven't caused any damage with a miss, but your mileage may vary.

2021 Elite Rezult 36
2016 PSE BowMadness 32


----------



## Hossway17 (10 mo ago)

bearded__bowman said:


> That fence is 20 years old and brittle. I haven't caused any damage with a miss, but your mileage may vary.
> 
> 2021 Elite Rezult 36
> 2016 PSE BowMadness 32


Thanks. I kind of made one like that but with trees. And I’m looking to make one for the garage and I may use my son’s old sand box


----------



## bearded__bowman (Sep 6, 2021)

Hossway17 said:


> Thanks. I kind of made one like that but with trees. And I’m looking to make one for the garage and I may use my son’s old sand box


I believe the best way would be to make a freestanding frame and hang it if possible. The horse mat will stop an arrow on its own. Try to give at least a 12-18" distance between the mat and the wall. Nothing worse than trying to pull an arrow out of a solid piece of wood.

2021 Elite Rezult 36
2016 PSE BowMadness 32


----------



## Hossway17 (10 mo ago)

bearded__bowman said:


> I believe the best way would be to make a freestanding frame and hang it if possible. The horse mat will stop an arrow on its own. Try to give at least a 12-18" distance between the mat and the wall. Nothing worse than trying to pull an arrow out of a solid piece of wood.
> 
> 2021 Elite Rezult 36
> 2016 PSE BowMadness 32


I learned that the hard way. lol.


----------



## ExtReamRemodeling (10 mo ago)

bearded__bowman said:


> Found a picture of it from the day I put it up. I believe it's been out there for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I need to do one of these, living in the city lol


----------



## Black_Titan (Dec 27, 2021)

Found out the other day these mats won't stop a broadhead. Had one pass through while trying to broadhead tune the other day and missed my target completely due to adjusting the wrong direction. Found my arrow about 60 feet back and strangely about 30 feet to the left of the backstop. 

BT


----------



## Jet002 (10 mo ago)

anyone have any pictures of what the mats look like after a couple of hits?


----------



## bearded__bowman (Sep 6, 2021)

Jet002 said:


> anyone have any pictures of what the mats look like after a couple of hits?


No picture, but it generally closes back up and you can't tell where it was penetrated before. Shouldn't be an issue unless you're missing your target a lot and hitting the same spot consistently.

2021 Elite Rezult 36
2016 PSE BowMadness 32


----------



## KansasJed (8 mo ago)

I may have to go buy a horse mat…


----------



## BoltActionBrotherhood (8 mo ago)

To add onto this thread. When shooting in a neighborhood, has anyone found a actual target (to put in front of the mat) that is really quite on impact. Just trying to keep the noise down in my neighborhood.


----------



## Mattais33 (Jun 8, 2021)

I shoot “the block” and they are very quiet. I shoot in a neighborhood on a cul de sac.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you allowed to shoot a gun in your subdivision? I doubt it. Bows are just as lethal. I don't want to piss on anyone's parade but if you are shooting in a subdivision within city limits, you are probably doing it illegally. If anything were to happen, it could cost one severely.


----------



## BoltActionBrotherhood (8 mo ago)

thirdhandman said:


> Are you allowed to shoot a gun in your subdivision? I doubt it. Bows are just as lethal. I don't want to piss on anyone's parade but if you are shooting in a subdivision within city limits, you are probably doing it illegally. If anything were to happen, it could cost one severely.


I checked local laws, I’ll good here. Also my back drop is ideal for the situation.


----------



## Mattais33 (Jun 8, 2021)

I got with my local county and it’s good where I am. Did call to check though. Firearms different bottle of wax. Helps when the neighbors shoot with us too.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BoltActionBrotherhood said:


> I checked local laws, I’ll good here. Also my back drop is ideal for the situation.


I live in a subdivision in the county. The day I moved in my neighbor blasted a mole out of his front yard with a 12 ga. shotgun. In the county we can shoot what we want. Then I had a customer drop by who sky drew his bow and accidentally put an arrow above the target about 10' into my brand new siding. Not all targets or back stops are big enough.


----------



## ROSCO 1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi 
Gym mats that's what I am going to use as a backing


----------



## Trider73 (May 17, 2021)

Oldillini said:


> Horse stall mat is often used.


best back stop.


----------



## SoyKraut (Dec 8, 2014)

One more recommendation for a horse stall mat here. Have had good results with them.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I use tight hay bales. Replace them every 2 years. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## rigrunner05 (Mar 8, 2010)

horse Matt was a great idea


----------



## Cjc5062 (7 mo ago)

Following


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Mining belt. It's like horse mat on steroids


----------



## Profilept (7 mo ago)

I made my old one with a horse stall mat and a clothing rack that I got from a modells that was going out of business. It's got wheels so it moves lol


----------



## Ksj_1211 (7 mo ago)

Mike_Barrett said:


> Anyone have a better idea for a backstop to use in a backyard in a subdivision than an old piece of carpet or thin plywood hung on the fence?
> I have a yard big enough to shoot and I am comfortable with skill level and accuracy in which to do it, but we all know that things can happen that are unplanned and I want to limit any opportunities for arrows to leave the yard. I am using a 18-1 target from Rinehart and I will probably either keep it on the ground or on a small box, so the target will be well below the edge of a fence.
> 
> I am looking for some simple ideas that are easy to move around and wont make the neighbors mad with how it looks.
> ...











Horse stall mat with holes drilled through it. We then attached it with heavy duty zip ties! It's been 2 years and it has held up very nicely. We also built the awning to protect targets from weather.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a piece of conveyor belt from work, and it's about 3/4" thick.

You can shoot it with a broadhead at point blank range...it will NOT pass through. 
May even stop a 22 ? (untested)

Ask around at your local industrial places that have conveyors....you may get lucky ?


----------



## Kozimoto (Feb 13, 2021)

PVC frame with a horse stall mat


----------



## sschultz (Dec 5, 2017)

I bought a stall Matt from my farm supply and my arrows go right thru 
It 3/4 thick now what do I do


----------



## PnwMichael (7 mo ago)

I have always used a 6'x6' frame with a couple layers of carpet as a backstop.


----------



## MattfromVT (Sep 30, 2019)

My neighborhood isn't very dense but just to be extra sure I put my horse mat frame against the back of the house. My whole family shoots including the 7 year old. Worst case if someone manages to miss the backstop at least it'll hit the house and not fly off into the great blue yonder. There may or may not be an insert embedded under our vinyl siding... 

Word to the wise: don't buy the horse stall mat on a hot day. Mine had been baking in the tractory supply parking lot. I ended up with blisters on all 8 fingers from getting it into the car.


----------



## Dtseemans (Aug 3, 2020)

bearded__bowman said:


> I shoot in a subdivision and highly recommend the horse stall mat. I picked up a 4'x6'x3/4" mat from Tractor Supply for like $38 and bolted it to my fence. It's stopped 550 grain arrows half way up the shaft and I've never had anything go all the way through it.
> 
> 2021 Elite Rezult 36
> 2016 PSE BowMadness 32


That is an awesome idea im definitely doing this!


----------



## Cdn1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Finally got off my butt and built this today. Used a pile of scrap lumber and cost me $20 bucks


----------



## AzureSkydiver (Sep 13, 2021)

All these targets and backstops seem so close to the ground. Maybe practical for 3D shooting practice, but for target shooting, aren't the targets supposed to be between hip and chest high? How do you get a 100# horse mat + frame raised up high enough to cover the off chance of missing over the target without the frame becoming top heavy? Or do you use 2 horse mats on top of each other: 8' high x 6' wide?


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Official World Archery height for the center of target butt is 130cm. +|~ 5cm. My stall mat is mounted on the frame vertically, and my 4’ x 4’ foam bale is centered at this regulation height by sitting it
on a 2’ high (from base) shelf that I built in front of the frame with the stall mat attached to it.


----------



## AzureSkydiver (Sep 13, 2021)

And you also look to have a net as a last ditch backup beyond that. Belt and suspenders...


----------



## Cowpoke (Mar 3, 2004)

I went today to buy a horse stall mat from Tractor supply. When we loaded it in the back of the pickup a hole ripped right through the middle of it because of the ball hitch in the bed. The store manager refunded my money and told me that in this Texas heat, they start to crumble. The older style mats were solid rubber, the ones they carry now are granular bits of rubber that are glued and pressed together.


----------



## Nelli Hood (6 mo ago)

BoltActionBrotherhood said:


> To add onto this thread. When shooting in a neighborhood, has anyone found a actual target (to put in front of the mat) that is really quite on impact. Just trying to keep the noise down in my neighborhood.


I just ordered a 50cm x 15cm straw target off e-bay, i would imagine that it would be pretty quiet. (I will get it later this week) I have recently just got my 1st bow and loved the large target idea for my yard. I will be putting sugar cane bales behind it. 50*15cm Compound Bow Recurve Bow Shooting Target Grass Straw Shooting Target | eBay


----------



## sschultz (Dec 5, 2017)

Cowpoke said:


> I went today to buy a horse stall mat from Tractor supply. When we loaded it in the back of the pickup a hole ripped right through the middle of it because of the ball hitch in the bed. The store manager refunded my money and told me that in this Texas heat, they start to crumble. The older style mats were solid rubber, the ones they carry now are granular bits of rubber that are glued and pressed together.


I bought one like that wouldn’t stop my arrows


----------



## Bucks Spirit (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's what I use for my back stop. Hot tub covers. I out to 50 yds. 





























[/QUOTE]


----------

